# Building a rabbit shed and need help...



## Katie Kay

hi and thank you for looking at my post. i am starting to get started in showing and breeding mini lops so i want a new and better facility. i would really love to build a rabbit shed with all the cages and room for storage of the feed and other rabbit things for shows. i also would like to put some outdoor runs so i can put them out in the nice weather for some exercise. i am looking for somthing with plenty of space so i can add more cages. i am not sure how many cages i will need beacuse i do not have all the rabbits yet. but if u have anything like this or know if somthing like this really exists please post pictures and any other helpful comments. thank you so much p.s. if you could help me also by giving me an idea of how much building somthing like this will cost. thank you so much!
[line]


Always Love, Katie and Lulu


----------



## bearbop

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2OkAV9NCDWY/SGD0M3DhH-I/AAAAAAAAALQ/7DsxvRX8z78/s400/rabbitry1.jpg

this one looks cool


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm moving this to the rabbitry- I think you'll get more posts there from current breeders who have sheds like this 

Jen


----------



## la~la~land

I don't have one but this person's is AWESOME! I'm green with envy 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8[/ame]


----------



## mistyjr

*la~la~land wrote: *


> I don't have one but this person's is AWESOME! I'm green with envy
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8


I liked her white cages!!


----------



## TinysMom

That video is awesome. I can hardly wait till we build our bunny barn later this year - I'm currently eyeing 12' X 24' barn kits that come with everything precut and you put it together. 

I loved the running board in the video - Jack Langley had something like that in his barn too and it was great.


----------



## Karlie

I will try and take pics of my rabbitry. It is a 20 X 24 barn. I think its pretty nice myself and I hope it will help you build your barn. One word of advice is to install automatic waterers, they help alot!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *la~la~land wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one but this person's is AWESOME! I'm green with envy
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8
> 
> 
> 
> I liked her white cages!!
Click to expand...


The owner of this rabbitry is a member on another forum I'm on.  Her rabbitry is absolutely amazing. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny

This is the way most UK breeders keep their rabbits







http://rabbitwarrenonline.com/images/shed2.jpg

http://www.bunniehouse.com/PA107595.JPG


----------



## bunnybunbunb

I love that one Grace! I am much more for the "old" way of keeping rabbits 

My barn is 22 x 16. Much of it is not used for the rabbits(3 x 13 is crap stored in it) and I still have plenty room to add cages if I want. I have 20 odd cages in it. It depends on how big you want your herd.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

*la~la~land wrote: *


> I don't have one but this person's is AWESOME! I'm green with envy
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8


This is Whitney Post's rabbitry. She lives in Virginia.

Her website is:
http://www.imaginationacres.com/

incase you want to contact her for more information. I think her wire cages are Bass and the hare hutches were custom made.


----------



## la~la~land

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> This is Whitney Post's rabbitry. She lives in Virginia.
> 
> Her website is:
> http://www.imaginationacres.com/
> 
> incase you want to contact her for more information. I think her wire cages are Bass and the hare hutches were custom made.


Yea, I've seen her site. I almost bought one of the hares she had for sale but the drive was a little too far


----------



## tashiahouse

Where do you find the pre cut barn materials?


----------



## TinysMom

*tashiahouse wrote: *


> Where do you find the pre cut barn materials?


These are some of the barns I'm eyeing and trying to figure out what would best suit us. I know I would like a 12' X 24' or bigger.

Westbury 12 X 20

EZ Up Wood Shed Kits

Sequoia 12 X 24

Fairview - I like the one with the porch

Best Barns Wood Shed Kits

I think I've looked at others also - I just don't have them handy.


----------



## CiaraPatricia

*la~la~land wrote: *


> I don't have one but this person's is AWESOME! I'm green with envy
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cQIdYQe-_8


I love that rabbitry! The cages are pretty roomy and she said on the website that they have exercise pens too, indoors and outdoors, all year round. 


I'm converting my shed soon (well my dad is!) but it's just gonna be 5 pens on the ground, 4' X 2' each, and then a shelf at the back with two more cages, about 3' X 2.5'. The pens will be open at the top, just so it's easier instead of making doors and stuff. Hopefully the rabbits won't jump out! cos the two I have now were in the same kinda open pens in their old home, with bucks and does and there was no problem. To make it easier to build I'm just buying trellis, cutting it to the right sizes, and putting wire over that. They'll have a 7' X 3' outdoor run and a 4' X 3.5' outdoor run, but they'll all have to take turns in them, hopefully everyone will get a few hours a day. And I'm only gonna have small rabbits.


----------

